# OMG JP Pet



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anybody ever heard about this brand? I never ever had - 

JP pet, by John Paul from Paul Mitchell hair products...I picked up a bottle of Detangling Spray in TJ Maxx because it smelled so great. What an awesome product! Sprayed my baby's tail, ears, and wherever else needed to smell good with some conditioning. I was afraid it might give her "the greasies" but it did not, as a matter of fact it made this cottony girl a bit more silky! Says it can be used daily.

The website is: jppet.com. It's such a pet friendly company with what seems like natural products. My hairdresser told me today that they've only been in biz about 2 years.

Unfortunately they do not sell from their site but they have a store locator on the site. No stores at the Jersey Shore, sorry to say.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, we have the dry shampoo, detangling spray, oatmeal leave-in, tee tree leave-in, and whitening shampoo! My sis has a cosmetology license and we can get it for wholesale from Armstrong McCall. They sell it right along with the Paul Mitchell. If you have an Armstrong in your area and know someone with a license then you can get it there for cheap!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, the John Paul Pet line has been out for a couple of years now. I almost tried it once, but didn't. Petco sells some of their line.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Has anybody ever heard about this brand? I never ever had -
> 
> JP pet, by John Paul from Paul Mitchell hair products...I picked up a bottle of Detangling Spray in TJ Maxx because it smelled so great. What an awesome product! Sprayed my baby's tail, ears, and wherever else needed to smell good with some conditioning. I was afraid it might give her "the greasies" but it did not, as a matter of fact it made this cottony girl a bit more silky! Says it can be used daily.
> 
> ...



When you mentioned that it does help to make the cottony coat become silkier I was so happy and tempted to buy but it seems I cant get it either since I was in the oversea


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I really like the detangling spray, but haven't tried the shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we have the detangling spray as well and I love it. I usually find it at Home Goods.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

muchan said:


> When you mentioned that it does help to make the cottony coat become silkier I was so happy and tempted to buy but it seems I cant get it either since I was in the oversea


Ebay has it.I found one seller.

JP Pet Instant Detangling Spray 8oz | eBay


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Ebay has it.I found one seller.
> 
> JP Pet Instant Detangling Spray 8oz | eBay



Thanks for the info but I'd check on it and they only ship to US and Canada


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never heard of the line.....is it widely used here?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

muchan said:


> Thanks for the info but I'd check on it and they only ship to US and Canada


I'd email and ask them ,they might especially if you have good feedback. Many don't like to ship to Asia ,Italy and a few other countries due to fraud.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Does Amazon ship to you?
Amazon.com: John Paul Pet Instant Detangling Spray - No Rinse Grooming Aid, 8 oz: Health & Personal Care


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know if the line is that great. I use it out of convenience. i use the oatmeal shampoo, conditioner, and spray. Its available at petco. I does leave Louis nice and clean and very soft though.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

wow, great help to my original post. I have NO idea why I didn't try Amazon or ebay! I go there for everything else.

I think this detangler is great and Pearl struts that fluffy pouf of a tail with an "air" of fragrance.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the conditioner and it also makes Cozette very silky. I like it a lot, better than some of the other brands I've tried.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I always start looking on Ebay and Amazon!!!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Michelle!! I just checked and I think Amazon ship to my country but the shipping rate made me confused *1st time buy from amazon*. Standard shipping is ok but it took a month for the products to arrive! >< 

I have some questions here.... I've been trying to avoid large online selling such as eBay n amazon cause I scared that it could lead me to trouble i.e defect products etc. But in reality I have so MANY things I wanna buy from the site but still feeling insecure bout the service. Those who bought from amazon, any feedback on goods arrival? I mean the condition and so on?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nophie, I don't think anyone can properly answer that question in your regard. You would maybe just have to start out w/a small order to see how it goes. Otherwise I would try to purchase locally---that way you can return if something isn't as it should be. You may have some really good products in your area that would work well and save all that postage---it is "dear" to ship abroad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

muchan said:


> Thanks Michelle!! I just checked and I think Amazon ship to my country but the shipping rate made me confused *1st time buy from amazon*. Standard shipping is ok but it took a month for the products to arrive! ><
> 
> I have some questions here.... I've been trying to avoid large online selling such as eBay n amazon cause I scared that it could lead me to trouble i.e defect products etc. But in reality I have so MANY things I wanna buy from the site but still feeling insecure bout the service. Those who bought from amazon, any feedback on goods arrival? I mean the condition and so on?


 
I buy many hard to find things on Ebay. I have gotten a few "duds" as far as defective products and only a couple times have sellers not made it right. Most will w/o issue.
I do read the feedback. If there's a lot of negatives,I read why and decide from that.
I hope that helps.
I think Amazon has a similar selling system,sellers list ,but I'm not certain how they do it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

muchan said:


> Thanks Michelle!! I just checked and I think Amazon ship to my country but the shipping rate made me confused *1st time buy from amazon*. Standard shipping is ok but it took a month for the products to arrive! ><
> 
> I have some questions here.... I've been trying to avoid large online selling such as eBay n amazon cause I scared that it could lead me to trouble i.e defect products etc. But in reality I have so MANY things I wanna buy from the site but still feeling insecure bout the service. Those who bought from amazon, any feedback on goods arrival? I mean the condition and so on?


Amazon is very reputable and if an item is delivered defective, you can return it at no charge for a full refund or replacement in most cases (if not all cases). I purchase from Amazon at least once per month, I buy all different products...dog supplies, electronic items, books, etc. I am not sure if the return policy is different when they ship to a different country, but I would think it would be the same.  Amazon is a quality business and you should have no trouble purchasing from them. 

Ebay is nowhere near as safe as Amazon. I have only purchased one item from Ebay in the last 5 years, and thankfully it arrived as it should have. Anyone can list an item on Ebay but listing items on Amazon is much more strict, there are more guidelines to follow, and I don't think a regular person can list items.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Amazon is very reputable and if an item is delivered defective, you can return it at no charge for a full refund or replacement in most cases (if not all cases). I purchase from Amazon at least once per month, I buy all different products...dog supplies, electronic items, books, etc. I am not sure if the return policy is different when they ship to a different country, but I would think it would be the same.  Amazon is a quality business and you should have no trouble purchasing from them.
> 
> Ebay is nowhere near as safe as Amazon. I have only purchased one item from Ebay in the last 5 years, and thankfully it arrived as it should have. Anyone can list an item on Ebay but listing items on Amazon is much more strict, there are more guidelines to follow, and I don't think a regular person can list items.


 
Ebay isn't as safe,from the way it sounds compared to Amazon, and seems to be getting worse. I go by the feedback,even if I want the item badly,if I see negative feedback,I don't bid or buy.. Ebay is getting to be more hit or miss,but you can buy safely ,just really read the feedback and use your credit card to pay so if anything goes wrong,your credit card should make it right.

It's also hard to find sellers that will ship to certain countries due to fraud.

Regular people just trying to sell on Ebay can register and list. I started as a buyer ,then listed a few things here and there to clean out closets and so on.I do list my jewellery and art work for sale and other personal items but I don't have an Ebay store since I don't sell much..

If someone feels more comfortable w/ Amazon,they should go that route.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

almitra said:


> Never heard of the line.....is it widely used here?


I haven't heard much about it on SM, but I can say that I really like their leave-in's and conditioning sprays. They smell really great, seem to be fairly gentle and don't leave any evidence on the hair. We also have the dry shampoo. It works about as good as any dry shampoo does, but I bet there are better products out there. I had no idea you can get the line at Petsmart! I don't think the Petsmart by us sells it.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Lisa and Michelle, thank you so much for all the feedback that you guys provided me and I had decided to try my 1st on amazon cause I've had this toys that I wanted to get for my girls since last year but reluctant to do so. The only prob I had now is to think what product should I buy 1st cuz there're many different sellers and if I didn't search carefully and bought from each different seller in 1 time, then my money would have been spend for the shipping fees rather than the product itself :sweatdrop:


----------

